# clocks goin back



## Reaching for a star (Aug 28, 2010)

Hi ladies, what are you all doing with the clocks goin back this weekend as injections shud b done at the same time?!? If I take mine at 6 wud I need 2take it at 5 sunday? 

Also those having ec need 2check bout this 2as the hcg injection is crucial to b taken at the right time. 

Little confused?! Xxx


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2010)

Omg!!! Didn't think about my jabs!!! Generally my jabs are within an 23-24-25 hours of each other. Not sure the clock change is too much of a big deal.... But trigger shots I agree might need to take care.... I'm sure clinics take this into account!!

Good luck!!!
Xxxx


----------

